# Shiny White TTS



## Jimmys (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi Guys. After a few log in problems I have managed to post a picture of my GlacierWhite TTS. Just a simple wash with IronX, Tardis and quick hand polish with SRP. Am planning to do a full "detail" soon with clay bar etc an apply some Autoglym life shine I got from ebay. Hope you like it.


----------



## Jimmys (Jul 10, 2011)

Sorry about all the typos!


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks lovely 

Chantelle.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Looking good m8, did it bleed much with the ironx


----------



## Jimmys (Jul 10, 2011)

Yes, it bled like a stuck pig. Quite cathartic to see. The Tardis afterwards got the paintwork almost completely smooth, just didn't have time to clay it this time.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks well nice work


----------



## SonyVaio (Jul 25, 2012)

Just need a few more pics!

Looks awesome though, very nice indeed.


----------



## NECC (Jun 14, 2012)

Cracking looking car matey


----------



## Sl03 joe (Jul 28, 2012)

Looks lovely mate!


----------



## Jimmys (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm no photographer, but these are 3 more from my recent Spring clean. I'll try to get some more close up shots next time to show the metallic effect as this is the Glacier White metallic, although it's hard to tell from these crappy photos.


----------



## Sl03 joe (Jul 28, 2012)

I'd love one to look like that!


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Your car looks superb, I have an Ibis white roadster that takes some keeping clean 8)


----------



## dalecrx (Mar 24, 2007)

Looks really nice.


----------



## joules (Sep 4, 2012)

looking good mate


----------

